# Alpine HU 9831: Ipod connector?



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

ive got a alpine 9831 HU and im wondering if there are any connectors for a 30gig ipod that would allow me to play my ipod stuff and have my ipod charge at the same time. right now the only thing i have is a RCA hook up which plugs into the headphone slot on my ipod. im looking for the connector that plugs into the docking slot on the bottom
TIA


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Alpine HU 9831: Ipod connector? (BADCLOWN)*

I just did a quick search on Crutchfield and told the site I had your deck installed. This is what I came up with. http://www.crutchfield.com/S-F...CALPA


----------

